# hybino ? bell, tremper or rainwater?



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

Ive got a Hybino male, had him about 15 months, a hybino in a make up of recessive combo of super hypo, albino, carrot tail, is it possible to tell (without test breeding) what trait of albino is in the genetic make up. 

I.E. 
are the eyes differant for a bell to a tremper? 

or is one type a differant coulour?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

eyes are different post a pic and we can tell you


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, in this country he is almost certainly a Tremper albino unless you bought him as something else specifically (as the other two traits are less common and more expensive).


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, in this country he is almost certainly a Tremper albino unless you bought him as something else specifically (as the other two traits are less common and more expensive).


he came off of dave davies and was £100 less mulit discount so paid about £80 for him....will post a pic


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

pic, best I could get


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I would say tremper their eyes are more sliver, bells have quite red eyes as they have the redest eyes of the albinos.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

given that he is more than probibly tremper...his offspring which came from a shTctB mother and they are (inc for) female shtct's are therefore (from the father) het tremper alibino,

I'm going to mate them with my unrelated shct male so I could get?

shtct
and
what else 
where would the het alibino fit with this and could a hybino pop out?


----------

